

Iodoom3 - albertzeyer
http://www.iodoom3.org/

======
albertzeyer
From their [Twitter stream](<http://twitter.com/iodoom3/>), esp from
[here](<http://twitter.com/#!/iodoom3/status/139501602737356800>) and
[here](<http://twitter.com/#!/iodoom3/status/139501636744773633>):

> for now, we'll use github.

> <https://github.com/TimeDoctor/iodoom3>

------
bobbles
A blurb on what their plans are for IoDoom3 wouldnt go astray (I know they
link to the quake 3 project which lists goals there, but a couple of lines
explaining the project would be helpful)

~~~
sho_hn
Quoting the linked website:

"TODO on iodoom3 itself: Add SDL for portability on input handling and window
management; cmake for building; Cleanup compile-time errors; 64bit; installers
for the top three platforms (Windows, Mac, Linux)"

